# Very Tempted



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Can't decide whether to pull the trigger on this one or not  If the case was a little better, I'd have no hesitation...

Made by Hamilton-Ricoh...a very short lived collaboration between these two companies in the 1960's. It was hoped that Hamilton could breaking into the Japanese market with their new electric watches if they formed a partnership with a resident company. Unfortunately, Seiko and Citizen already had a stranglehold that could not be broken and this Hamilton-Ricoh partnership broke up after two years. Very few watches were sold...most ending up in the stores of the U.S. military bases in Japan; some were re-cased as Vantage and sold in US.

I have a couple of SS ones (below) and I had heard that there were a few gold ones produced, but this is the first that I've seen...and the first I've seen for sale. The SS ones are a delight, quite large for the period and one of the nicest electric case backs IMO. They contain a Hamilton-Ricoh "555E" movement which is identical to the Standard Time Corp 310E (a Hamilton company) which is very similar to the Hamilton 505.

Decisions, decisions...:sadwalk:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I have a feeling you might regret it if you don't go for it .....


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Robert said:


> I have a feeling you might regret it if you don't go for it .....


I agree. You might not get another opportunity if they are as rare as you say


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Paul buy it, otherwise you'll only come back on here and say the same thing after the auction has ended


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Would you expect anyone to buy it now Paul? (I'm not expecting you to predict the future - but you know what I mean in terms of desirability) Perhaps you could put a mid-way bid in and chance your luck? As you say the case is not perfect so by the fact that you've posted your doubts here tell's me that you are in two minds. Should you win on a mid-way bid then at least you'll think you've had a bargain...


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Took me a moment to notice the reserve... otherwise for a dollar I'd have had it! 

If it's that rare I'd say go for it - you clearly want to anyway!  It looks like it's not attracting huge interest so it probably won't owe you too much, and I'm sure you'll get your money's worth just for all the poking around exploring fun you'll have when it shows up! It may be in better nick than it looks, the pics aren't great, and anyway... life's too short. Go go go! :thumbsup:

By the way - love the stainless version - really nice. I'd be tempted to wear it upside down sometimes!

S.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Isn't the buy it now option only available when there are no bids on the watch? If it were me I'd have a cheeky $10 bid now to get rid of the buy it now option


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Toshi said:


> Isn't the buy it now option only available when there are no bids on the watch? If it were me I'd have a cheeky $10 bid now to get rid of the buy it now option


There is a bid on it...but I assume the BIN is still there because it's below the reserve. Is that how it works? :huh:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Yep thats how it works... why not email the seller and ask if he will do a deal


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, the seller is from the UK, and he's got a reserve on it, so that means he's looking for at least Â£50 or the equivalent in US funney munney! That's around USD $89 - - a mid line bid might well do it! (I will not go for it Paul), although I did notice it earlier - and at Â£50 it's on the "affordables" limit! :lol:

Go, on, you know you want it h34r:







:yes: :yes: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I agree Paul go for it, what are the chances that you`d come across another one :wink2:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

Go for it, it may be ages until another one becomes available, if at all.

If a better one comes up in the future you can always flip the first one.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Do it or your regret it later


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

For under the cost of a tank of fuel.......do it man!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JonW said:


> ... why not email the seller and ask if he will do a deal


I know the seller 



mel said:


> Well, the seller is from the UK, and he's got a reserve on it, so that means he's looking for at least Â£50 or the equivalent in US funney munney! That's around USD $89 - - a mid line bid might well do it! (I will not go for it Paul), although I did notice it earlier - and at Â£50 it's on the "affordables" limit! :lol:
> 
> Go, on, you know you want it h34r:
> 
> ...


I do Mel...and he's from your neck of the woods...Gifford, East Lothian h34r:



Boxbrownie said:


> For under the cost of a tank of fuel.......do it man!!!!!!!!!!!


What are you driving these days David? 

Thanks all  . I did email the seller and got it off-action for Â£80...so a saving of Â£29 over the BIN price.

:rltb:


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

:lol: good news there Paul, well done! I look forward to seeing the pics and reading your expert analysis when it turns up... :thumbsup:

S.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

superb!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Excellent news Paul, looking forward to seeing your photos :thumbsup:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Well done that man......ok close to a tank full....just filled up.....a smidge over Â£70......and for our american friends, NO I do not drive a chieftan tank that was for just 65litres.....whats that...about 16-17 of your punny gallons :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

well done Paul - Gifford - thought he said Haddington, but Gifford is a small (lovely) village near Haddington. He must be the only WIS in the village, that's for sure! :lol:


----------

